# Yishun Wheels experience



## Rpm016t (Jan 31, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, how many people are happy with their experience with purchasing from Yishun, and who are not?

I dont want this to start an opportunity to start rubbishing their products from those that have had a bad experience, I just think its an excellent way of registering peoples previous experiences and to help those who are looking at making a future purchase. 

I'm yet to recieve my wheelset, and it hasn't been the easiest experience due to the obvious communitcation barriers, uncertainties, and having to do everything through email, but for that price I think i'll be happy once the wheels do finally arrive. I also don't think its fair to compare Yishun with to the same kind of service you would expect from an online store such as CRC/wiggle etc because you're paying half the price!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Rpm016t said:


> I also don't think its fair to compare Yishun with to the same kind of service you would expect from an online store such as CRC/wiggle etc because you're paying half the price!


What a load of rubbish. What has price got to do with decent customer service? Last week I caught CRC out on a site advertising error on a $100 product and they compensated me with a 10 GB pound voucher for finding the gaffe. The product's maker is sending me the missing parts for free. Those kinds of CS gain repeat business. Being thrown under the bus with multi hundred dollar wheelsets doesn't.


----------



## Rpm016t (Jan 31, 2011)

I think you've misunderstood the purpose of this thread. It's not to rant about customer service, it's to state whether or not purchasers of these products were happy in the end or not.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Right now I'm in the very unhappy camp.

After experiencing very adequate service from other Chinese vendors I decided to give Yishun a try. A month later I've not even seen tangible proof that there is a product winding its merry way toward me, and I've the feeling they're stalling so as to disguise the fact that they actually haven't shipped the product yet.

In short, while there are several Chinese vendors I'd recommend, Yishun isn't among them.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Rpm016t said:


> I think you've misunderstood the purpose of this thread. It's not to rant about customer service, it's to state whether or not purchasers of these products were happy in the end or not.


If customer service is one of the reasons people are unhappy with Yishun, then this will, by nature, devolve into a rant about customer service.

Frankly, I was just waiting for the other shoe to drop on Yishun. Anything that sounds too good to be true...


----------



## fatdogracer (May 19, 2008)

Hi guys and girls,

I and my mats have now ordered 6 sets - for myself and some friends. 

Gotta say the value is awesome and the quality is better than I expected.

I have had three 80kg plus guys caning these wheels for a few months now and they are still as true and strong as the day we got them. No play in the hubs, no re-truing, no nothing.

As far as the delivery times go, you can't compare with the wiggles/CRC's - they are fast, no doubt that, they are also more expensive. Yishun also doesn't sugar coat it, he tells you it'll take a while and for the most part they come in the timeframe he stipulates.

He is not as big as CRC or Wiggle and had to wait sometimes on other suppliers. If you ask him he will always reply within a day or two and tell you why there is a delay.

For what it's worth I and my buddies have had 3 x 50mm clinchers, 2 x 60mm clinchers and 1 x 60mm tubs. All fantastic performers and great value.

If you want them NOW, pay extra and get them somewhere else, you be patient, save sh*tloads, order from Yishun.

Regards
Scotty
Canberra, Australia


----------



## tihipscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

As I have posted elsewhere, my transaction for 60mm tubies with Stefano was completely drama free, I had my stuff in Denver under two weeks from order date, and they are quite nice (so far).


----------



## fatdogracer (May 19, 2008)

I had to go out and thought of a few more things potential buyers might like to know.

My first proper roll on the 50mm clincher set was a country club road champ, 60k on a rough-as-guts back road with potholes, dips, ruts and to get there (and back) we had cattle grids x2 and train tracks. Why they came up with this course is beyond me, but that is beside the point.

This race was rough, if any course was going to test out these wheels it was this one. Remember, there were two of us running Yishun's wheels here. For sure one of us was going to pop a spoke or crack a rim. In the race of 40 odd riders, two others suffered wheel-related mechanicals. I even bodged a hop over one of the grids on the way home at about 35 and came down hard on the last grid on the rear.

The next day I removed the tyres, tubes and rim tape, inspected both rims with a magnifying glass (yes, anal I know) and put them in the truing stand. 

They were faultless, both sets.

I should say I was dubious initially about the hubs - they are unbranded and 'just standard looking' but they too have stood the test of k's - far better than some others I've had including Bonty RXL's and Mavics.

One of my other buddies is running his full time in training (just because he can) and has clocked up over 5,000 in the 3 months. They too haven't needed touching. His only gripe is that braking in the wet is almost non-existant, but that's standard for carbons.

My wheels have now raced about 1500 km on some shocking road and crit tracks, and being clinchers I'm now not concerned about riding to the race on them. FYI I'm 83 kg, A grade club rider.

I've had Reynolds DVUL46 and zipp 404 tubs in the past but paid A LOT more for them. Both sets were lighter but they weren't stronger! These are great value -strong, fast and cheap - and _reasonably_ light - so that's 3.5/4.

The skewers _feel_ too light, but they work well, and the pads that come with them do the job. I replaced mine with a set of yellow Mavic pads but in hindsight they were a downgrade.

I'm happy to answer any questions about my experience if anyone has any.

Maybe Yishun should say '8 weeks delivery' to everyone and then if they get there in 2,3 or 6 weeks it's a bonus.....


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Why does your first choice say "all things considered" and not simply "would recommend". From what I understand, some - maybe most - customers are perfectly happy and would recommend Yishun with no reservations. Why qualify the first choice like this? Maybe there was nothing to consider. They ordered and got their product quickly and it was as promised. Or, add a third choice "I'm satisfied, overall, but wouldn't recommend because of certain issues," etc.


----------



## Rpm016t (Jan 31, 2011)

Well given that there were a number of posts in other threads with some very negative reports, I knew it would be a touchy subject - proven perfectly by Mike T. I didnt want Yishun getting trashed simply because of someones individual opinion therefore I worded it under the impression that most buyers were well aware of any risks prior to placing their orders. 

It could have been worded many ways but the simple fact is, you're either happy or you're not.


----------



## jckeane (Apr 24, 2010)

I ordered a pair of 50 mm clinchers and handlebars from Yishun. I had no problem with communication. He replied to every email of mine, and said it would take 4 weeks to ship. I paid a little extra for DHL shipping. Yishun sent me a tracking number on a Friday and i received them on Monday.

Quality seems very good and i would order from Yishun again for sure.


----------



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

Received mine fairly quickly despite Chinese New Year. All looks good. Didn't receive spokes but I believe Stefano is fixing this minor issue. 

Had them on my truing stand and tested spoke tension with a Park spoke tension tool. I'm a bit of a perfectionist, a few spokes were a notch out or 2. Nothing to cry about. I retensioned them, retrued the wheel and they look fine. I am 95kg's so am waiting til I lose a few more kgs before riding them. Yishun says they wheels are strong enough for me, but I prefer to wait. So they are nice paper weights at the moment.

I'd buy again for sure. It is the cheapest carbon wheel you can buy with the quality that is similar to bigger name brands. Worth it in my opinion, especially now they are using lighter spokes.


----------



## rdubbz (Sep 23, 2008)

received mine in about 3 weeks. no issues. the weave doesn't look as nice as my reynolds but so far they are holding up fine...


----------



## Jesserue (Sep 26, 2008)

At least two of the four, "Not Happy", responders are wheel vendors. I'd be interested in hearing their Yishun experience. Or is this just sour grapes against a competitor?

I have an order in place with Stephano but won't vote until I receive the product in 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Bacana (Aug 13, 2010)

Rpm016t said:


> I also don't think its fair to compare Yishun with to the same kind of service you would expect from an online store such as CRC/wiggle etc because you're paying half the price!


This invites rebuttal.


----------



## cfoster (Dec 20, 2007)

Jesserue said:


> At least two of the four, "Not Happy", responders are wheel vendors. I'd be interested in hearing their Yishun experience. Or is this just sour grapes against a competitor?
> 
> I have an order in place with Stephano but won't vote until I receive the product in 3 weeks or so.


It's definitely sour grapes, resulting from the perception that other vendors are conducting business affairs at zero expense using the same internet space in which other vendors are happily paying to advertise within.

I don't view Yishun as a competitor though, at present we're not selling carbon wheels, and even if we were there's no way we could compete with their prices, period.

It's also sour grapes given the assumption that this thread is seeking to reduce the clutter of opinions from other popular threads that are difficult to tally up given their length, but were originally based on the aforementioned abuse.

I'm not upset at Yishun for posting actively on RBR, as I believe that a manufacturer's input/communication is always a valuable commodity; but I draw the line when a manufacturer simply posts their catalog and prices in a new thread, then begins to sell their product based upon the interest generated from that post. This type of activity dilutes the overall experience of RBR as it creates two byproducts, the first being that other people start actively pushing their own products, why not? Discussions turn into repetitive product promos. Secondly, due to the repetition, others whom may normally contribute basically solid, general good-will advice simply loose interest.

This attitude is based on the sentiment that the few original Yishuan posts shouldn't have been tolerated at RBR in the first place, so please feel free to disagree with us. Obviously, the posts were permitted and therefore okay, right? Additionally, if we were advertising a non-related bicycle product, we'd be completely oblivious to all of this. So again, please take our point of view with a grain of salt.

I do think it's worth mentioning though, as our opinion is as meritorious as anyone's.


----------



## tihipscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

1. An opinion about the propriety of this poll may be as meritorious as anybody else's on RBR, BUT

2. An opinion vote in response to the specific query posed in this poll is not "as meritorious" as anybody else's unless the voter has conducted business with Yishun or used their product. Period. The poll is asking you to rate your experience with Yishun. Anyone who votes in the poll without such experiences is deliberately subverting the poll at the expense of RBR readers.


----------



## cfoster (Dec 20, 2007)

tihipscrew said:


> 1. An opinion about the propriety of this poll may be as meritorious as anybody else's on RBR, BUT
> 
> 2. An opinion vote in response to the specific query posed in this poll is not "as meritorious" as anybody else's unless the voter has conducted business with Yishun or used their product. Period. The poll is asking you to rate your experience with Yishun. Anyone who votes in the poll without such experiences is deliberately subverting the poll at the expense of RBR readers.


I guess I'd prefer seeing a poll that rates and discusses a manufacturer's customer service in this space:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=32

If the poll is specifically targeting a particular wheel product, I think the poll would be better served with more precise of a question related to that product.


----------



## Jesserue (Sep 26, 2008)

cfoster said:


> It's definitely sour grapes, resulting from the perception that other vendors are conducting business affairs at zero expense using the same internet space in which other vendors are happily paying to advertise within.
> 
> I don't view Yishun as a competitor though, at present we're not selling carbon wheels, and even if we were there's no way we could compete with their prices, period.
> 
> ...


You don't compete nor do you have any experience with Yishun product yet you felt it necessary to vote in the negative? 

Sounds to me like your issue is with the RBR moderator. I'm in sales and a long standing rule is that you never win by bashing your competitor, you win on your own merit.


----------



## cfoster (Dec 20, 2007)

Jesserue said:


> You don't compete nor do you have any experience with Yishun product yet you felt it necessary to vote in the negative?
> 
> Sounds to me like your issue is with the RBR moderator. I'm in sales and a long standing rule is that you never win by bashing your competitor, you win on your own merit.


Correct, we don't compete nor have any experience with Yishun's product, but we voted in the negative. Our rationale in which to do so was offered in Post# 16.

Restating our position without context to create a punch line simply ignores the basis of our opinion.

Our issue with RBR moderators is null, they act accordingly to how they see fit, and as they do so they must represent RBR's interests, not ours.

I don't believe we were bashing a competitor with our vote. I don't believe that we're competitor's of Yishun, (Post #16), but voting in the negative on this poll is a reflection of our "sour grapes" sentiment as to the value and location of this specific poll, as it's presently stated.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

cfoster said:


> I'm not upset at Yishun for posting actively on RBR, as I believe that a manufacturer's input/communication is always a valuable commodity; but I draw the line when a manufacturer simply posts their catalog and prices in a new thread, then begins to sell their product based upon the interest generated from that post. This type of activity dilutes the overall experience of RBR as it creates two byproducts, the first being that other people start actively pushing their own products, why not? Discussions turn into repetitive product promos. Secondly, due to the repetition, others whom may normally contribute basically solid, general good-will advice simply loose interest.
> 
> .


Not to take this thread off topic but this is the best reply I've read regarding manufacturers posting on RBR... 

It's spot on IMHO... It's great when manufacturers contribute to RBR but there are still a few who cannot seperate contributing vs spamming their product..

Well said.....


----------



## ColoRoadie (Aug 5, 2010)

cfoster said:


> Correct, we don't compete nor have any experience with Yishun's product, but we voted in the negative. Our rationale in which to do so was offered in Post# 16.
> 
> Restating our position without context to create a punch line simply ignores the basis of our opinion.
> 
> ...



Do you feel that voting negatively in an opinion poll on services rendered, when you have no experience with that service and no direct knowledge of it...is at the very least a deception? The casual reader, as you are well aware, would assume your negative vote is a legitimate vote...and as it turns out you are being untruthful. When is being intentionally untruthful with the public ever a good business plan....and then defending the action? For shame sir....

I'm not interested in carbon rims, as I can't see what the point of them is. I can get alloy rims that are as light, brake better in the wet and don't have the worry about braking surfaces (lots of ups and downs in Colorado). The nature of carbon, and its benefit for me in frames is its tendency to flex and absorb....which is not desired in my rim. With that said, I read about them just to keep current on the new stuff and my mind remains open. My Chinese frame experience has been quite good, so if carbon wheels ever make sense to me....I suspect they may come from there as well. However, I am looking for lightweight alloy at present and have spent quite a bit of time on your site and am disturbed by your actions here. 

This is a forum, where cyclists discuss things. The moment an advertiser can exert control over what we discuss is the moment this forum becomes a shadow of it's current self. Your advertisement gives you exposure, much deserved and thanks for the support but it doesn't mean you get to control the forum you advertise on....or at least it shouldn't. This deception reflects negatively on you and your company without furthering your cause....in my humble opinion only of course. You could easily make your point about manufacturer spam without the lie....which would further your goal without turning away potential customers.


----------



## cfoster (Dec 20, 2007)

ColoRoadie said:


> Do you feel that voting negatively in an opinion poll on services rendered, when you have no experience with that service and no direct knowledge of it...is at the very least a deception? The casual reader, as you are well aware, would assume your negative vote is a legitimate vote...and as it turns out you are being untruthful. When is being intentionally untruthful with the public ever a good business plan....and then defending the action? For shame sir....


-No, I don't. My vote is a legitimate vote, as I stated earlier, and is an expression of my opinion. As such, saying that my opinion is untruthful, that we're being deceptive, and that we are lying is a leap of logic that I'm not prepared to make. Within previous posts I underlined our sentiment. 

I offered our rationale previously regarding the basis of our sentiment justifing (atleast in my mind) our vote. Any assertion of thought past that point is conducted at the thinker's expense. Attempting to apply any augmented value of any single vote in a general poll would necessarily undermine the value of the entire poll.

I think if this poll was initiated by a representative of Yishun, then I could see how our negative vote could be considered within the frame of thought that you're propositioning. If that were the case though, it would make the validity of this poll even more questionable, atleast in this space. If a manufacturer wants to take a poll of their customers at RBR, let them work within the section on RBR dedicated to manufacturers. If the poll was initiated by the casual reader that was interested in making a well informed decision about purchasing from a particular manufacturer based upon their reputation as founded by a simple poll amongst RBR participants, then I'd say that every vote has equal merit. Judging any single vote becuase of the voter's underlying sentiment is effectively "qualifying" (or disqualifying) their opinion. In our case perhaps based on our community standing? 

I agree with you about your statement in regards to this forum offering a space of general discussion. Our posting on RBR (and MTBR) is very infrequent, precisely becuase I feel that given the signature tagged to our every post, I'd rather people not formulate the opinion that our participation here is sales oriented. RBR is a really great place, and I think generally offers a very supportive community of enthusiasts. We're proud to advertise here, and we're happy to see the "regulars" offer their advice for free. 

Off Topic but I'll say it anyway - It's disconcerting to me when opinions are labeled as "wrong", or when people resort to name calling when another individual expresses their differing opinion. 

If it is permissible on RBR to create a poll in a general discussion, but stipulate in advance and in absolute terms who can participate and who cannot, and if there's any violation thereof, label less than qualified participants as untruthful, deceptive liars, then I think we're both entitled to have our differing opinions.


----------



## Rpm016t (Jan 31, 2011)

Dave Hickey said:


> Not to take this thread off topic but this is the best reply I've read regarding manufacturers posting on RBR...
> 
> It's spot on IMHO... It's great when manufacturers contribute to RBR but there are still a few who cannot seperate contributing vs spamming their product..
> 
> Well said.....


Agreed. Very good response, but also very disappointing a negative vote was submitted for something that has absolutely nothing to do with the purpose of the pole.


----------



## Rpm016t (Jan 31, 2011)

I am by far a representative from Yishun and the first thread clearly states 'how many people are happy with their experience with purchasing from Yishun'. The key words being 'experience with purchasing' thus your negative vote has nothing to do with the subject and has mislead for a number of people. It's done now, your points been made. I guess we just move on. 

Edit: the whole reason of the poll was to try help potential purchases summarize all the positive and negative reports and assist them in making a final decision. Its also interesting to compare peoples experiences. How Yishun goes about advertising really has nothing to do with it.


----------



## tihipscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

cfoster said:


> -No, I don't. My vote is a legitimate vote, as I stated earlier, and is an expression of my opinion. As such, saying that my opinion is untruthful, that we're being deceptive, and that we are lying is a leap of logic that I'm not prepared to make. Within previous posts I underlined our sentiment.
> 
> If it is permissible on RBR to create a poll in a general discussion, but stipulate in advance and in absolute terms who can participate and who cannot, and if there's any violation thereof, label less than qualified participants as untruthful, deceptive liars, then I think we're both entitled to have our differing opinions.


This is a very bad look, man. Good luck in your future endeavors!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by cfoster
> I'm not upset at Yishun for posting actively on RBR, as I believe that a manufacturer's input/communication is always a valuable commodity; but I draw the line when a manufacturer simply posts their catalog and prices in a new thread, then begins to sell their product based upon the interest generated from that post. This type of activity dilutes the overall experience of RBR as it creates two byproducts, the first being that other people start actively pushing their own products, why not? Discussions turn into repetitive product promos. Secondly, due to the repetition, others whom may normally contribute basically solid, general good-will advice simply loose interest.
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmm.......well....uhhhhhhhh, Dave, you're a moderator right? What's the sentiment and plans of the moderator teams? You agree with 'cfoster', so what are the plans to clean up this situation?
I used to come here to seek out cycling related knowledge of all kinds. Now I just show up to see this latest drama unfolding. And I'm quickly growing tired of that.This wheel thread seems to revolve around the SUN that is Yishun. I will gladly read all day about member's experiences with companies of ALL sorts. But when a rep from a given company comes on here and starts quoting prices, delivery fees and the like I leave immediately. GOOGLE and my t.v. bring me all the ads I care to see. I don't come here to have more, (I want to say crap, but I believe info is the more appropriate term) info shoveled down my throat. If you want to see a glimpse of the future go have a look at how Yishun conducted themselves over at Bike Forums. More than one Thread had to be shut down due to aggressive behavior. 
If this forum gets hi-jacked to any greater degree it will hurt all of us and it will hurt the forum once the advertisers figure this out. What will happen when ALL of the Chinese Companies show up on this Forum? How could you ever stop the flood.
All the U.S. based wheel builders are playing nice right now. They aren't spamming this Forum. But before long they might as well join the party, right? Who could blame them?
Wheel companies like; psimet, November Bicycles, Boyd Racing, Williams, Rol Wheels, Neuvation, Bicycle Wheel Warehouse, Zinn. And this list can go on and on.....much like my post.
And I have to agree with cfoster, when I see the occasional nugget of info dropped in a Thread by a wheel guy / company its just like finding the Easter Egg with the $20.00 bill tucked inside. Its great to get some of the inside info direct from a wheel builder / company. You get some free advise that can enhance the cycling experience. But as I said above; when I see price lists and sales pitches telling me how great it would be if I sent my money to the 'XYZ' company, well, its probably best to not say what I think that company can do with their wheels. 
good luck Moderators, you're gonna need it!


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

cfoster said:


> -No, I don't. My vote is a legitimate vote, as I stated earlier, and is an expression of my opinion. As such, saying that my opinion is untruthful, that we're being deceptive, and that we are lying is a leap of logic that I'm not prepared to make. Within previous posts I underlined our sentiment.
> 
> I offered our rationale previously regarding the basis of our sentiment justifing (atleast in my mind) our vote. Any assertion of thought past that point is conducted at the thinker's expense. Attempting to apply any augmented value of any single vote in a general poll would necessarily undermine the value of the entire poll.
> 
> ...


Ya know....... if you get a bigger shovel, you'll be able to finish off that hole your digging a little quicker.

You need a new marketing consultant.:idea:


----------



## ColoRoadie (Aug 5, 2010)

I know at least one customer who was on the fence between a set of BWW wheels and Soul 2.0s just jumped off that fence. Soul it is. If BWW is going to sling mud and deceive clients, they should stick with their shills and secondary screen names.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Despite some folks piling on Mr. Foster for his actions, I for one absolutely support him. Bravo for taking a stand on an issue myself and a handful of others have voiced concern on in the past.

As for Chris' poll response being deceptive or untruthful. COME the F ON people. This is the internet and an unregulated poll. We aren't talking about Gallup here or anything. First off, take a look at the poll itself, not exactly what I'd call well crafted (forgive me, but unless you do this for a living, very few polls are well crafted, so no offense intended). So what is the difference between me weighing on the poll (I also have no direct experience with their stuff) or Chris? I see alot of folks yelling conflict of interest here. However, I think Chris made his stance very clear in his first post and was completely honest. If that loses him some business, that is a real shame. Look at his integrity and honesty and compare it to the 2 current threads on the integrity and honesty of the company the poll is about. I'd choose to do business with Chris every single time based on those factors.

So although ColoRoadie and perhaps others have been turned away, I for one fully support the stance and would be more than happy to buy product from BWW.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

*Simple observation:* 

Based on their individual posts, only 2 of the 6 negative votes appear to be 'legitimate'... meaning only 2 of the 6 actually placed orders for the product. The 2 have expressed their dissatisfaction with the wait time to receive the product after payment, therefore their negative votes appear to be specific to the ordering process (as neither actually have received the product). 1 of the 2 canceled their order due to excessive wait time (60/88mm clinchers) and was refunded their money. 

The remaining 4 negative votes appear to be 'illegitimate', meaning they have no experience with the vendor, ordering process, or product. 2 of these 4 negative votes are from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse, which admits they have no experience with the vendor or product confused: ).


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

redmasi said:


> *Simple observation:*
> 
> Based on their individual posts, only 2 of the 6 negative votes appear to be 'legitimate'... meaning only 2 of the 6 actually placed orders for the product. The 2 have expressed their dissatisfaction with the wait time to receive the product after payment, therefore their negative votes appear to be specific to the ordering process (as neither actually have received the product). 1 of the 2 canceled their order due to excessive wait time (60/88mm clinchers) and was refunded their money.
> 
> The remaining 4 negative votes appear to be 'illegitimate', meaning they have no experience with the vendor, ordering process, or product. 2 of these 4 negative votes are from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse, which admits they have no experience with the vendor or product confused: ).



Another simple observation. 

When I checked last night there were 3 positive posters that had less than 5 posts( one had 1 post) and all their posts were about positive experiences with Yishun,,, 

I'm not excusing the wheel guys that posted negative comments but any poll has to be taken with a grain of salt


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

the entire wheels and tires forum is a blend of subtle and not-so-subtle spam for wheelmakers, from wheelbuilders offering their expertise, which inevitably steers people to boutique wheels and a sig line with a link to their site, to sycophantic shills for those wheelbuilders, including one regular poster explicitly trying to land a job with BWW.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Dave Hickey said:


> Another simple observation.
> 
> When I checked last night there were 3 positive posters that had less than 5 posts( one had 1 post) and all their posts were about positive experiences with Yishun,,,
> 
> I'm not excusing the wheel guys that posted negative comments but any poll has to be taken with a grain of salt


touché :wink5: 

".... any poll has to be taken with a grain of salt". :yesnod:


----------



## ntb1001 (Jan 19, 2010)

I got my 50mm Tubular set from Yishun last week. I had orderd a 60mm set, but when it looked like it was going to take longer to complete the order due to availabity, Stefano asked my if I wanted to change my order to 50mm so it could be shipped sooner. I received the wheels in less than one week after he changed the order. The wheels are really nice, they seem to be of good quality. I have not ridden them yet, hopefully I'll get a chance in a few days if the weather gets a bit better. Overall the experience was positive, Sefano's customer service was on par if not better than many other retailers.


----------



## tksa (Mar 16, 2011)

Ordered a set of 38mm tubies early January. They arrived about a month later very well packed. No noticeable defects. Put them in a truing stand and found them straight and evenly tensioned. Weight turned out to be a few grams below the advertised figure.

The hubs (Chosen) seem to roll very well. I experimented by measuring the free-rolling time from 30 km/h to zero (bike attached to a stand). The Yishun wheels kept rolling about three times longer than my (older) Ultegra wheels.

I haven't had the opportunity to ride them yet - it will still take a few more weeks until the roads are in rideable condition around here, so I will have to reserve my final judgment until that time. But so far so good.


----------



## neilh (Mar 8, 2010)

redmasi said:


> *Simple observation:*
> 1 of the 2 canceled their order due to excessive wait time (60/88mm clinchers) and was refunded their money.


Yep, lost all faith in Yishun’s ability to deliver the product. Checked before ordering that the wheels were available and then had the shipping date pushed out three times which as a whole would have meant shipping at the earliest would have been closer to four months from payment. Then it took them almost two weeks to send my money back but as they did it as a payment rather than a refund as requested it cost me about $50 to get it back. Still not happy about the whole thing to be honest!


----------



## luca.grigo (Apr 29, 2010)

My experience with Yishun was very good. I bought more than 1 year ago their 38mm tubular, and after a lot of miles I'm still happy.
My friends has bought from them too. And I will buy for sure


----------



## prog78 (Feb 10, 2011)

.....


----------



## prog78 (Feb 10, 2011)

.....


----------



## ub40 (Jun 30, 2008)

Bought a pair of 38mm Tubulars last year and am really happy with them, spin up real nice and are great for climbing.


----------



## Hennessy (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone have experience with their aluminium wheelset ? I know that alot of people here recommend the rims of this set and also their carbon rims and wheelsets and was wondering if the hubs that they use on the alu wheels are the same as the hubs on their carbon wheels ? Im looking for durable and light wheels that will be suitable for both training and amateur racing.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

I tried looking for Yishun on ebay but couldn't find him. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## rdubbz (Sep 23, 2008)

try searching google. there are several sites to get the wheels.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

This is a wack poll.

At least three of the not satisfied guys have never even dealt with the wheels.

To an extent...the drama is caused by the forum members themselves. Somebody would start a thread...then a few hours later...it would all go to ****...usually by the same group of guys. They just can't leave the threads alone.

The moderators themselves don't know what to do. They lock, unlock, sticky, then unsticky.

I don't see why the China wheel thread can't work out like the frame thread.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano (Oct 11, 2010)

AvantDale said:


> This is a wack poll.
> 
> At least three of the not satisfied guys have never even dealt with the wheels.
> ...


Obviosly is a "wack poll".

Some happy customer wrote to me asking why you don't tell that some of these unhappy customers are fake, that had never tried or seen our wheels.

I said that this is inevitable. Always there will be other "company" that will try to talk in a bad way, saying that our products or our service is not good. 

In the beginning I was very afraid. I always try to explain that is not like this, that we can offer a different price becouse we produce our wheels or frame and we don't only resell them.
Now we don't care. There are customers like you, that are smart enough to understand what happens and people like you are more and more. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crags (Apr 4, 2005)

*Happy customer*

Bought 3 sets of 60mm clinchers, for me and my friends. all arrived in under 2 weeks in perfect condition. 2 months of good riding on them and i'm even more happy now than when I got them.

Already thinking of a different set for another bike.


----------



## petepeterson (Jan 4, 2011)

Received my YS-NP 50mm matte 3k tubulars from Stefano (Yishun) today.

Have yet to ride them so cannot comment on ride quality and durability yet but they look fantastic. I more so wanted to share my Yishun/Stefano experience here because there is a what I believe to be a disproportionate amount of negativity on this site due to a few unfortunate experiences of a small number of individuals.

I ordered/paid April 1 and received wheels to Vancouver April 14. Exactly what I ordered and exactly the 6 extra spokes I requested.

Thanks Stefano & Karen!


----------



## Reghere (Apr 5, 2010)

I have ordered 4 sets - kept one set for myself (60mm Tubs). Have used my wheels as race wheels, doing approx 25 races, including a 13 stage tour. Wheels run true, are quieter than other setups (no creaks when standing). have heard of no issues with the other 3 sets. Andrew


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

*Good Experience*

I just did some business with Yishun and I have to say that they were pretty amazing. I've got to give credit where it's due. Customer service was great (quick email replies, skype chats) and payment made simple. So, I'm sure some folks are pretty unhappy with them for good reasons, but I was impressed and will buy from them again.

I did suggest that they would do well to purchase advertising on this forum. It would, most of all, buy them some good will. They told me that they are planning to do this. We'll see.


----------



## ultreia (Mar 11, 2010)

So my experience is not so good. After paid in 18/04 I am still waiting for my wheelset... I thought that is time enought to have my wheels at home.


----------



## ColoRoadie (Aug 5, 2010)

How long did he quote you? Three weeks is a while, but not unheard of for China hand builds. It takes that long or longer for handbuilt in the states this time of year.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

ColoRoadie said:


> How long did he quote you? Three weeks is a while, but not unheard of for China hand builds. It takes that long or longer for handbuilt in the states this time of year.


+1 Was the item was in stock when you ordered it? 3 weeks isn't that long... especially considering it is coming all the way from mainland China. I waited longer than that myself for my Yishuns, and I've waited longer than that for 'in stock' items to arrive from PBK, Ribble, Wiggle, etc. If it helps at all... I can say my Yishuns were worth the wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## vkalia (Jun 3, 2009)

Another happy Yishun wheel owner - I got a pair of 50mm wheels from the BF group buy. Had a bunch of questions and Stefano was very quick and professional with his responses. Placed my order, wheels were in stock and shipped quickly. 

Been riding them over the past month or so and my impressions:

- arrived true and are still true. I am 180lb and while I havent really slammed these wheels on potholes, I have ridden them the same way I ride my Al wheels. Havent babied them any.

- rear hub is loud, which is a good thing as far as I am concerned. Good positive engagement, no slop.

- dunno about how aero these are compared to Zipps or whatever, but at <$500 a pair, dont really care. 

- the other pair of carbon wheels I have is a set of 50mm tubulars from Planet X. Those are bone-jarringly stiff and also creak and make this hollow sound a fair bit (same as a friend's Mavic Cosmic Carbones). The Stefano wheels *sound* a lot more solid - ie, they dont make this hollow sound. Not sure if that even matters, as the Carbones are a very solid wheel despite that sound, and my P-X tubs are also doing quite well, but just pointing it out. The Yishun wheels are also more comfortable and dont beat me up as well, but I havent noticed any flex or brake rub when cornering hard. So stiff enough where it counts,

Overall, I am quite pleased with these wheels and if nothing untoward happens in the next 5-6 months of use, I plan to get a pair of 88m clinchers from Stefano as well.

Other than delivery delays, no one seems to have had any problems with the wheels themselves. Another point which is leading me to get the second pair of wheels from Stefano. Great bang for the $$.

And FWIW - I think it is poor form for a competitor to give a negative vote to the Yishun wheels in this poll. It is very obvious what this poll is about - a counting of positive and negative user experiences with the Yishun wheels. All demagoguery about sour grapes, free advertising, etc is weasel talk, as far as I am concerned. You have a problem with the advertising and listing, complain to the mods - dont go casting misleading votes and justifying it with convoluted explanations. That is simply not a nice thing to do.

V.


----------

